# Problem with new 2003 530i



## SK530i (May 2, 2003)

I've had this car for 3 months now (about 3K miles) and ... until now ... loved everything about it (except the cupholders!).

Yesterday, my wife drove it in and the car died after she pulled into the parking lot. Here's the sequence of problems:

1. While driving, she first noticed that the turn indicators would not blink. They came on and stayed on
2. After pulling into the garage she couldn't lock the car ... remote wouldn't work. Also, the tail lights stayed on!?
3. Finally, car wouldn't start and had to be towed to a dealer.

The dealer's service dept. is so busy that they cannot look at car for maybe 3 days. I guess a lot of BMWs need to be brought in to get fixed!

Has anyone else experience this problem? Any thoughts on what may be going on? Appreciate your help.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Sorry to hear about your woes. Not good on any BMW, especially one that is brand new.

I looked through some pages of the 5-Series forum for another thread like this recently posted by someone else with what I recall were similar sounding problems. However, I could not find it.

Anyone?

-


----------



## gr8330 (Mar 31, 2002)

If it was mine I would disconnect and reconnect the battery which would do a reset.


----------



## kneebiters (Sep 8, 2002)

SK530i said:


> Has anyone else experience this problem? Any thoughts on what may be going on? Appreciate your help.


SK - It was me. I had the exact same issue, also with a 2003 530i. Check this thread . My dealer replaced the entire instrument cluster, and I have not had any problem since. It's a little disturbing that the same thing happened to you as well. What was your production date?


----------



## SK530i (May 2, 2003)

Apparently it was a dead battery. I was a bit dubious about this at first but the car has worked fine since it was picked up.

Production was March I believe.


----------



## kneebiters (Sep 8, 2002)

SK530i said:


> Apparently it was a dead battery. I was a bit dubious about this at first but the car has worked fine since it was picked up.
> 
> Production was March I believe.


Dead battery wasn't my issue, as far as I know.


----------

